

Barnes & Noble Credit Card Readers Hacked In 63 Stores leading to identity theft - salimmadjd
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/24/barnes-noble-credit-card-hacked-_n_2007585.html

======
gbeeson
Jacksonville, FL store is not on the affected list though this does explain
the sudden removal of all their card readers with no explanation given. I can
find no mention of method of attack - must be fairly well thought out to
affect so many stores over a wide area.

